# Swim Team



## Busyscissors (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello,
We are moving to Lisbon next month, and our children are competitive swimmers. Does anyone know of a swim team for them to join? 
Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the National Swimming Club in Lisbon should be able to help :::: ..... CLUBE NACIONAL DE NATAÇÃO .... ::::


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

hey really encourage children.
There are groups from 2-5 , 6- 8 , 9-12 and 12-14


The beginning of the season starts September 1st so getting in touch now to enroll your children might be a good idea.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Also available is EUL - Estdio Universitrio de Lisboa - Atividades Aquticas

Complexo de Piscinas, Estádio Universitário de Lisboa (EUL), 

activity levels +7 is geared for children and adolescents between 7 and 14 years


----------

